# Which 1 should i use JBL or DD??



## ghost117 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am changing my sub....i have 2 options, which one should i get??

JBL Power Series 12"

# Kevlar-impregnated paper cone with Hi-roll rubber surround 
# Plus One cone design for more effective surface area 
# power range: 50-400 RMS watts (200 watts per coil) 
# 1600 watts peak power handling 
# frequency response: 23-450 Hz 
# sensitivity: 94 dB 
# mounting depth: 6-13/16" 
# sealed box volume: 1.00 cu. ft. 
# ported box volume: 1.75 cu. ft. 

OR

DD 1512 D2


Specifications
Voice Coil Diameter 2.0"
Magnet Weight 120 oz
Power Handling RMS/Peak	500/1800
Suspension 55 mm
Nominal Impedance 4.0 Ohm
DC Resistance 3.4 Ohm
Rec Box (cubic ft) 2.5
Port Area (sq in) 40
Port Length (inches) 19
Woofer Diameter 12"
Free Air Resonance 25 Hz
Qts 0.45
Qes 0.5
Qms 4.61
Vas 102.8L
Sensitivity 87 dB


these are the two options i have available..........any help will be appreciated


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

JBL for sure


----------



## poweraudio (Aug 7, 2010)

JBL 100%


----------

